# W8 tires and rims for sale



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I packed it in... I traded in the w8. I have summer tires Eagle F1s Z rated with about 5-6K miles and Italia rims - 2 years old to sell. All items in very good shape. I live in Western Massachusetts. Best offer but I'm expecting to sell for around $500 to $600 all in. If interested, post a note or email me at [email protected]


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: W8 tires and rims for sale (flavin42)*

What size rims? And in what condition are they in? Do you have any Pics of them?


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 tires and rims for sale (AJB)*

16 inch,,, rim were used 2 years but not during winter months. Sorry, no pics... let me work on that.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: W8 tires and rims for sale (flavin42)*

Sorry to hear about your loss, Flavin. You made a difficult but good decision. It's much better waching the cam adjuster issue from the sidelines than paying out of pocket for it - trust me







! Better luck on your next ride.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*PIC of tires*

See the link below to get an idea what the rims look like BUT these are NOT my rims ... If interested, post or email me at [email protected] 
They are 16' rims and tires. Eagle F1s with about 6 months of driving [around 5000 miles]. The rims where bought 2 years ago and are in good shape. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


_Modified by flavin42 at 5:32 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 tires and rims for sale (alaskadub)*

Thanks for the reply... yes, worrying about the next $1,000 to 10,000 bill was weighing heavy on me. also, I was having a lot of difficulty finding a dealership that could work on the car in my area. The place I found was 45 min drive and the inconvenience was getting in the way with work and family . In this day and age, its not worth the hassle for me.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: W8 tires and rims for sale (flavin42) - lowering price*

Hi
I'm lowering the price of the tires and rims. I'll take best reasonable offer for them. Again, 16 rims, Eagle F1 tires that are abuot 6 months old [5,000 miles or so]. The rims are a bit over 2 years old but only driven in non winter months. email or call me on my cell [email protected] cell [413] 348 4964 - Western Massachusetts, USA


----------

